# توصيات هامة في أعمدة الدور الأرضي



## إسلام علي (2 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعلم زميلي المهندس المدني صاحب الحس الهندسي والضمير الحي والهمة العالية التي لن تجعل الفائدة تتوقف عندك دقيقة أو ثانية بل تنشرها في أصقاع الأرض والاتجاهات الثمانية ...:87:
بعد المقدمة الظريفة نخش في الموضوع :57:

تؤسفني أموال الناس التي تضيع هباءاً بسبب جهل العمالة المطبق وقلة الضمير
وبسبب قلة وعي المهندس المشرف أو انعدام ضميره ...

الكود ينص على أن معامل الأمان للمنشآت السكنية هو 1.5 
ولكن من خلال ما نراه في الوقع نقول اللهم سلم سلم, معامل أمان حوالي 0.7 !!

اعلم زميلي أن المسبب الأول للانهيارت في المنشآت السكنية هي الزلازل 
وإذا كان الكود ينص على أن المنطقة الفلانية تابعة للنطاق الزلزالي الفلاني 
وهو ضعيف فلا تهتم بتأثير الزلازل إلخ .. هذا كلام مش سليم .

لأن الزلزال مصيبة والمصيبة والنازلة يقدرها الله عز وجل , وليس ببعيد على الإطلاق أن يحصل زلزال بقوة 7 ريختر في منطقة أقصى التوقعات فيها 6 ريختر (هل تقدر تعترض ؟! اللهم لا ) ... 

كما أن القوة التدميرية للزلزال ليست بالريختر فقط , بل بحسب بعد بؤرة الزلزال عن سطح الأرض
وعن البناية تحت الدراسة ( لو بؤرة الزلزال تحت بيتك بالظبط هتقدر تقول حاجة ؟! اللهم لا ) ...

إذاً وجب أن نأخذ الاحتياطات الممكنة من الناحية الإنشائية ( وهي الأسباب بالطبع والباقي على الله )

سأحصر كلامي هنا على المنشآت السكنية القليلة الارتفاع وفقط ... (3 - 6 ) طوابق 

أول خطأ عند الإنشاء هو إهمال توقع حدوث زلزال من الأصل وعليه إهمال أخذ الاحتياطات 

والنتيجة ....... اعرفوها من زلزال مصر 92 والجزائر بومرداس 2003 ومن زلزال هايتي 2010 ..... حيث تهدمت منازل من طابقين فقط ..... والسبب أخطاء إنشائية ..... وهذه صورة كمثال من هايتي ......







نلاحظ صغر مقطع الأعمدة 






وهنا صورة من مبنى الجامعة في هايتي نلاحظ أيضاً مقطع العمود الصغير جداً 
وأيضاً تقسيط الكانات الكبير جداً وهذا هو الحال في كل هايتي .... وفي كثير من قرى ومدن مصر والجزائر قبل الزلزال 

إذاً الخطأ الثاني هو تصغير مقطع العمود ... قد يكون مقطع العمود يتحمل بأمان الحمل الرأسي لكن من
ناحية الحمل الأفقي لا .... لذا يجب تكبير مقطع الأعمدة في الدور الأرضي خصيصاً بحيث لا يقل عمود عن 25 * 50 سم حتى لو كان المنشأ من طابقين فقط .... 

صورة من الجزائر 2003 






صغر مقطع أعمدة الدور الأرضي ....

السبب الثالث هو زيادة تقسيط الكانات والصحيح أن الكانات في أعمدة الدور الأرضي يجب أن تكون
بتقسيط كل 10 سم ولمسافة متر كامل من العمود أي في كعب العمود ... 






الجزائر 2003 لاحظ التقسيط الكبير أكبر من 20 سم وهو مرفوض في منطقة كعب العمود 
كعب العمود أخطر مقطع في العمود وفي هذا المقطع يحصل عصر للخرسانة وضغط كبير وتفسخ للكانات

صورة الجزائر 2003 












لاحظ أن الكانات متفسخة بفعل الشد نتيجة لما يسمى قاعدة بواسون أي الضغط الرأسي يتحول لأفقي بنسبة معينة حسب مادة الإنشاء ...... لذلك دكاترة الخرسانة في الكلية علمونا أن الحديد الأهم في العمود
هو الكانة وليس الحديد الرأسي .... ونصيحتي هو عمل كانات قطر 10 مم بعدد عشر قطع للعمود 
وتوضع في أسفل العمود وتكون من النوع الأوتوماتيك أي المتصلة كقعطة واحدة ويراعى مكان القفل وشكله لأن الحداد يجعل القفل كما في شكل رقم 1 وهو خطأ لأنه لا يمسك في السيخ الرأسي والصحيح 
هو الشكل رقم 2 القفل مضموم للداخل والأصح هو رقم 3 القفل مضموم للداخل وفي بطن العمود بحيث 
يكون داير الكانة الخارجي مقفل تماما وليس فيه نقطة ضعف وهو القفل وبقطر 10 مم إذاً إن شاء الله أنت في مأمن .........







السبب اللي بعد كدا هو إهمال منطقة اتصال العمود بالكمرات من أعلى ومنطقة أسفل الكمرات 
حيث يجب أن تمتد الكانات داخل الكمرات ويجب تكثيف الكانات أيضاً منطقة أسفل الكمرات لمسافة معقولة 






الجزائر 2003 مفيش كانات في رأس العمود 

ومن المهم جداً استخدام الهزاز الميكانيكي في الصب
استعمال البسكوت في الأعمدة
استعمال ركام بمعامل تهشيم كبير ونسب خلط جيدة ونسبة ماء مقبولة وليست تتسبب في خرسانة سائلة 
وزون العمود بحيث يكون رأسي 100 % 
تسليح رأسي لا يقل عن الكود ويفضل زيادته عن الطبيعي في الدور الأرضي 
مسافات مقبولة بين الأعمدة وبعضها
مد أشاير من الأساسات لا تقل عن 65 مرة قطر السيخ ولا تقل عن 1 م في الدور الأرضي 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## كمال كريم مصطفى (2 مارس 2010)

معلومات مفيدة وهامة . بارك ألله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## احمد كم الماز (2 مارس 2010)

كلامك صحيح وياريت القصة عالأعمدة وتكثيف الكانات القصة اكبر
عمنشوف بالواقع بلاوي
أعمدة 15 -20 سم والكانات كل 25 سم واكتر ولا تكثيف ولا دياولو والسباك والكهربائي بياكل من العرض بالتكسير لداخل القطاع ضمن الكانة ولا بيهمو
ومواسير صرف بنص الكمر ال 20 سم ( شاقولية تقطع الكمر ) منظرها بيخوف والله
قضبان الحديد العلوي والسفلي للكمر والميدات الأرضية خارج قطاع العمود ( السيخ الطرفي يمتد بالغطاء الخرساني للعمود وليس ضمن قطاع العمود المحدد بالكانة) وهذا خطأ شائع جدا
واغلب الفلل السكنية او الشقق المفروشة بدون استلام مهندس وممكن بسهولة الحداد والنجار يغير ويبدل بيدون رقيب هالكلام باحدى دول الخليج


----------



## غسان الرشيدي (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير وكثر من امثالك لان عندك حس مستقبلي


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (2 مارس 2010)

معلومات مهمة جدا جدا جدا
جزاك الله خير ووفقك الله لكل خير ودمت بخير


----------



## إسلام علي (2 مارس 2010)

أخوتي الأفاضل سرني تعليقكم 
جزاكم الله خيراً


> *كلامك صحيح وياريت القصة عالأعمدة وتكثيف الكانات القصة اكبر
> عمنشوف بالواقع بلاوي
> أعمدة 15 -20 سم والكانات كل 25 سم واكتر ولا تكثيف ولا دياولو والسباك والكهربائي بياكل من العرض بالتكسير لداخل القطاع ضمن الكانة ولا بيهمو
> ومواسير صرف بنص الكمر ال 20 سم ( شاقولية تقطع الكمر ) منظرها بيخوف والله
> واغلب الفلل السكنية او الشقق المفروشة بدون استلام مهندس وممكن بسهولة الحداد والنجار يغير ويبدل بيدون رقيب هالكلام باحدى دول الخليج*


لمثل هذا يذوب القلب من كمدٍ 
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (2 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير وكثر من امثالك لان عندك حس مستقبلي*​


----------



## lomear (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عالمعلومات بارك الله فيك


----------



## بيسان87 (2 مارس 2010)

معلومات قيمة جدا جدا اخي الفاضل

لكن عندي اشارة الى ان جدران القص هي التي تقاوم قوة الزلازل والرياح بشكل اكبر من مقاومة الاعمدة للقوى الافقية

فمهما زدنا ابعاد العمود تبقى مقاومته للزلازل معدومة بالنسبة لجدران القص

بارك الله فيك على هذا التحليل الذكي من انسان قدير


----------



## إسلام علي (2 مارس 2010)

جدران القص تبدأ في الطوابق أكبر 6 وأنا أتكلم عما دون ذلك


----------



## بيسان87 (2 مارس 2010)

> *جدران القص تبدأ في الطوابق أكبر 6 وأنا أتكلم عما دون ذلك*


 



نعم اوافقك الرأي اخي وحسب الكود الامريكي من بعد خمس طوابق والكود الالماني من بعد 3 طوابق
لكن لاسباب اقتصادية ليس اكثر ولا اقل 

ايضا بسبب كتلة المبنى التي تزداد مع الارتفاع وحسب المعادلة 

القوة = الكتلة * التسارع
فكلما زادت كتلةالمبنى زادة قوة تاثير الزلزال بالتالي يوضع في العمارات العالية


لكن لا يعني ذلك انه لا يحبب وجود جدران قص في الابنية المنخفضة ... فيفضل اضافة الجدران للابنية المنخفضة في المناطق الناشطة زلزاليا


ارجو بان تتقبل مروري شاكرا لك المجهود القييم



​


----------



## م.طاهر (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamedsamy (2 مارس 2010)

كلام مفيد جدا جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود 

ولا ننسي اخي الكريم انه يجب ان لا يكون اتجاهات الاعمده كلها فى اتجاه واحد مما يسبب ضعف احد 

الاتجاهات وقوة الاتجاه الاخر 

ولك مني كل تقدير 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## إسلام علي (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً بيسان والأكواد تختلف حسب المنطقة الإقليمية التي وجه لها الكود 
وجزاك الله خيراً أبو عمر أحسنت
وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## البوليتكنك (2 مارس 2010)

بيسان87 قال:


> معلومات قيمة جدا جدا اخي الفاضل
> 
> لكن عندي اشارة الى ان جدران القص هي التي تقاوم قوة الزلازل والرياح بشكل اكبر من مقاومة الاعمدة للقوى الافقية
> 
> ...


كلام سليم يمكن استخدام جدران القص لمقاومة الزلازل (القوى الافقية ) ولكن أيضا يمكن أن نقاوم أحمال الزلازل من خلال تكثيف الكانات في الأعمدة وذلك أسفل العمود وعند رأس العمود أو التكثيف على طول العمود 
.
وأريد أن أنبه إلى أمر آخر ، عندما نقول جدران قص ، نتكلم عن الجدران المسلحة وغير المسلحة ، فمثلا الجدران المسلحة التي تكون في بيت الدرج تقاوم الزلازل ، وكذلك الجدران الغير المسلحة الخارجية التي تتكون من الحجر والباطون والبلوك ، فكله يعمل في مقاومة الأحمال الافقية .
أشكر الجميع على المشاركة وموضوع رئع جدا ويجب المتابعة في الحوار والنقاش العلمي السليم .
برك الله فيكم .


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (3 مارس 2010)

كلامك أعجبني وازددت تقديرا لحرصك وأمانتك وغيرتك ......اللهم بارك له في علمه وعمله.....


----------



## ماجدان (3 مارس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة:57:
> 
> اعلم زميلي أن المسبب الأول للانهيارت في المنشآت السكنية هي الزلازل
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اتوجه بالشكر للاخ والزميل القدير مهندس إسلام على مشاركته الطيبه والمفيده 

ولكن كعادتى لى تداخلات لعلى أفيد واستفيد 

* لى وجهة نظر مختلفه نوعا ما فى موضوع الزلازل 
حيث نتفق جميعا أن 
" الزلزال ليس بقوه وإنما هو موجات إنتقاليه افقيه ورأسيه تحدث بالقشره الارضيه او بباطن الارض على اعماق متفاوته "
وعندما تقابل هذه الموجات فى الإتجاهين كتله تعوقها تتكون القوه الزلزاليه المعنيه بالتصميم "
وعند إذ كلما ذادت الكتله ذادت الشده الزلزاليه ( القوه المؤثره على المنشآت ) 

لا حظ ان المقياس ريختر هو مقياس شدة الموجه وليس مقياس للشده الزلزاليه المؤثره على المنشآت 

أى ان بإختلاف أحجام وأشكال المنشآت تختلف الكتل فتختلف القوه والهزه الزلزاليه على البنايه أى ان بنايه مكونه من أكثر من 20 طابق لا تتحرك ابدا بشده زلزاليه لبنايه تتكون من 5 طوابق وذلك لأختلاف الكتل لكل بنايه 

ونعود سويا للبنايه من 5 إلى 6 طوابق 
تتأثر بشده زلزاليه تتناسب مع كتلة هذه البنايه وعنها تكون هذه الشده فى حدود مقاومة البنايه لها عن طريق جميع العناصر مشتركه سويا من أعمده وكمرات تجعل من المنشأه بنايه هيكليه نوعا ما تقاوم الزلازل كهيكل متكامل وتكون الاعمده عند التصميم قادره على تحمل العزوم الناتجه من هذه الشده الزلزاليه 
وعندها لا نكون محتاجين إلى اى تصميم يستوجب أختيار الأنظمه المقاومه للزلازل وتصميمها كحوائط القص 

اما ماهو معروض فى الصور من زلزال 92 لا يكون إلا إهمال فى تنفيذ القطاعات طبقا للمواصفات المطلوبه وليس فى التصميمات 
بمعنى إذا تم التنفيذ طبقا للتصميمات والمواصفات المطلوبه لا يكون هناك إى إنهيار بإذن الله وهذا واضح فى أختلاف الأنهيار بالبنايتين


----------



## hassanaki (3 مارس 2010)

((انار الله صباحك بالقرآن.وزادك عافية واطمئنان.ووهبك شفاعة حبيب الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان.وايدك بنصر منه على الانس والجان.وأسأل الله ان نلتقى فى اعلى الجنان
أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك .وذكرا يشغل وقتك .وعفوا يغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك
أسأل الله لك جمال يوسف .ومال قارون .وحكمة لقمان .وملك سليمان .وصبر ايوب .وعدل عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسول الله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتك وغفر ذلتك وادام سرورك)


----------



## البوليتكنك (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي سالدان أنا اوافق الرأي في هذا الكلام والتحليل، فمعظم العناصر الإنشائية تعمل في مقاومة الزلازل في حالة إذا كانت مصممة على ان تعمل بذلك ، ولكن أنوه الى أمر بأني هناك الكثير من المصممين يهمل عمل الزلازل بمعنى لا يصمم العناصر على مقاومة أحمال الزلازل ، فالصور التي أرفقها أخي ، لا يمكن الحكم بأن هناك اخطاء في التنفيذ فقط ، ولكن يمكن أن يكون هناك خطأ بالتصميم .
فمثلا كما واضح في الصور الكانات في الأعمدة تزيد المسافة بينها عن 20 سم ، فاحتمال أن يكون المصمم وضعها هكذا أو أن في عملية التنفيذ تم أهمال هذا الجانب ، ولكن يجب التنويه وكما قلت انت بأن جميع العناصر تعمل ككتلة واحدة في مقاومة الزلازل .

فيمكن تصميم الجسور والأعمدة كاملة بأن تتقاوم أحمال الزلازل بدون جدران القص والعكس صحيح .
وشكرا


----------



## عمروان (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## إسلام علي (3 مارس 2010)

مشكورين ....


----------



## خالد قدورة (3 مارس 2010)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ماجدان (4 مارس 2010)

البوليتكنك قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أخي سالدان أنا اوافق الرأي في هذا الكلام والتحليل، فمعظم العناصر الإنشائية تعمل في مقاومة الزلازل في حالة إذا كانت مصممة على ان تعمل بذلك ، ولكن أنوه الى أمر بأني هناك الكثير من المصممين يهمل عمل الزلازل بمعنى لا يصمم العناصر على مقاومة أحمال الزلازل ، فالصور التي أرفقها أخي ، لا يمكن الحكم بأن هناك اخطاء في التنفيذ فقط ، ولكن يمكن أن يكون هناك خطأ بالتصميم .
> فمثلا كما واضح في الصور الكانات في الأعمدة تزيد المسافة بينها عن 20 سم ، فاحتمال أن يكون المصمم وضعها هكذا أو أن في عملية التنفيذ تم أهمال هذا الجانب ، ولكن يجب التنويه وكما قلت انت بأن جميع العناصر تعمل ككتلة واحدة في مقاومة الزلازل .
> 
> فيمكن تصميم الجسور والأعمدة كاملة بأن تتقاوم أحمال الزلازل بدون جدران القص والعكس صحيح .
> وشكرا



بالعكس تماما 
جميع الكودات تشترط أن لا تزيد المسافه بين أسياخ التسليح فى مناطق الشد عن 200 مم وهذا بند لا يمكن تجاهله عند التصميم بأى حال من الأحوال
إذن فالخطأ يكون حتما بالتنفيذ 

وشكرا


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (4 مارس 2010)

تسلم أخ اسلام و جزاك الله خير 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## Abo Fares (4 مارس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> جدران القص تبدأ في الطوابق أكبر 6 وأنا أتكلم عما دون ذلك



أهلاً أخي إسلام، مشكور على فتح النقاش بالموضوع المهم، بارك الله بك.. 

بالتأكيد أمر تحقيق المبنى على الحمولات الزلزالية، أياً كان هذا المبنى هو أمر مهم... وبالتالي فالاستهانة بدراسة أي مبنى على الأحمال الزلزالية وفق كود التصميم الزلزالي هو أمر خاطئ... 

ولكن العبارة الدقيقةً في الموضوع هي (دراسة المبنى زلزالياً) بدل أن نقول (تكبير أبعاد الأعمدة)... وأعتقد أن الجميع يوافقني في هذه العبارة.. 

في المبنى ذو الطابقين، يمكنني وضع جدران قص إن أحببت، لدرجة تكفيني خطورة الأحمال الزلزالية... أو يمكنني الاستغناء عن هذه الجدران، ولكن يكون بذلك بالاستعانة بإطارات لها عقد إطارية مقاومة للعزوم.. 

أي أن الأمر وما فيه هو الدراسة الزلزالية الصحيحة، ويكون ذلك باختيار الجملة الإنشائية الأنسب لمقاومة الأحمال الزلزالية..

تحياتي.. ​


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (4 مارس 2010)

معلومات قيمة جدا ونتمنى منكم المزيد جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## إسلام علي (4 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً 
يا بشمهندس محمد مش لما يدرسوا المنشأ أولاً على الإحمال الرأسية هههه
هنا لو قلت لحد كلمة زلزالية هيقول لك يا بشمهندس إحنا فييييين والزلزال فين ؟؟؟ وهيفتي ويقول الزلازل في المنشآت العالية فقط إلخ 

فمصطلح " تكبير مقاطع الأعمدة " قصدته لأنه هو الأنسب عندنا للأسف يعني


----------



## Abo Fares (4 مارس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً
> يا بشمهندس محمد مش لما يدرسوا المنشأ أولاً على الإحمال الرأسية هههه
> هنا لو قلت لحد كلمة زلزالية هيقول لك يا بشمهندس إحنا فييييين والزلزال فين ؟؟؟ وهيفتي ويقول الزلازل في المنشآت العالية فقط إلخ
> 
> فمصطلح " تكبير مقاطع الأعمدة " قصدته لأنه هو الأنسب عندنا للأسف يعني



تماماً، وذلك موجود في الكثير من المناطق للأسف، وبالأخص عالم نجارين الباطون والحدادين، مع احترامنا للجميع..... ولكني أذكر حادثة معينة عن هذا الأمر، وهي وضع جدران قص في مبنى 5 طوابق، لأجد انتقادات من الحداد، ليقول لي (هذا المبنى مدني أم عسكري؟؟)..... 

لو بقيت المشكلة على (غير المهندسين) لبقي الأمر ممكن التعامل معه، ولكن المشكلة أن الأمر تعدى غير المهندسين لينتقل للمهندسين، والمعماريين منهم على الأخص.. 

تحياتي.. ​


----------



## محمد حسين شعلان (4 مارس 2010)

بارك الله قيك معلومات قيمه ويا حبذا لوالتوعيه المستمره من المهندسين ذوي الخبره لحديثي التخرج


----------



## khaled (troy) (4 مارس 2010)

بجد انت مهندس كفاءة وعندك خبرة جامدة جدا 
بس سؤال هو المهندس المدني هو المسئول عن كل حاجة في الموقع ولو كدة انا بشوف مواقع كتير بتتبني ومفيش اي مهندس كلهم عمال بس
اصل الدكتور عندنا بيقول اي حاجة غلط هتحصل المهندس المدني هو الي بيتحاسب محدش تاني


----------



## إسلام علي (4 مارس 2010)

> *بجد انت مهندس كفاءة وعندك خبرة جامدة جدا *


أولاً جزاك الله خيراً لكن أنا مش عندي خبرة ولا حاجة الحمد لله على الأد
ثانياً حبذا لو تتسنن بسنة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وهي التبريك قبل المدح 
وبالنسبة للسؤال فلو الشغل شغل رسمي يكون المهندس هو المسؤول أما لو شغل بلدي فالمسائل لايصة كما يقال


----------



## مهندس خ شلابي (21 مارس 2010)

الموضوع هام للغاية ودخلته من ناقل في موقع آخر .. ويبقى دائماً الخيرين من ينبهون لمثل هذه المسائل فهي منغصات يستلزم بترها من الخيررين بالتلميح والتوضيح فلكم الشكر والتقدير والعرفان


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## إسلام علي (3 أبريل 2010)

من المعلومات الهامة أيضاً هو سقوط الكمر في الدور الأرضي
يجب أن يكون كبير ويفضل أن يكون الكمر بعرض كبير لكي يعمل ترابط قوي بين الأعمدة عند التعرض لحمل جانبي


----------



## engineer.medo43 (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع رائع رائع


----------



## إسلام علي (15 أبريل 2010)

وجزاك الله خيرا
من النقاط الهامة هو ارتفاع العمود الكلي
على سبيل المثال مشروع قريب مني هنا 
سيتم صب العمود بارتفاع 5.25 م
وسقوط كمر 60 سم
وبلاطة 15 سم 
يبقى الدور الصافي 6 م !!!
ودا رقم كبير جداً يصعب معه مقاومة الأحمال الجانبية


----------



## abu_nazar (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه النصيحة ويبقى مراقبة المهندس وخوفه من الله لانه مستامن على ارواح الساكنين


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات المهمة جدا جدا


----------



## إسلام علي (9 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ومن الملاحظ كذلك اضطرار الكهربائي للتكسير في بعض الأعمدة والكمرات لعمل تمديد لخراطيم الأسلاك المدفونة
فتكبير مقطع العمود يجعلنا في مأمن إذا حصل تكسير في العمود فيما بعد 

ومن الملاحظ كذلك وجود بعض أنواع الزلط في مصر من عيوبها الخطيرة أن بها نسبة زلط تذوب بالمياه
بتبوش بالمصرية
يعني بمجرد خلطها وصبها تجد الزلطة تحولت لفتات وبودرة أو مسحوق مثل الدقيق
وهذا من أخطر ما يكون في الأعمدة 

كما أنصح بعدم استخدام السن في الأعمدة بتاتا
اللهم لو كان سن عتاقة أصلي وغير مخلوط وتم اختباره


----------



## م احمد عيسي (9 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## هيثم محمد على (9 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## BUILDING (9 يوليو 2010)

جزيت خيرآ على الموضوع والله يعين نبهتوني لشغلات مهمه جدآ ... 

هذه المهنه قبل ان تكون هندسه يجب مرآعاة الآمآنه المهندس هو الأمين وليس الذي يملك العلم ..


----------



## إسلام علي (17 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيراً
ونفع بكم*​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 أغسطس 2010)

أولا بأشكرك مهندس إسلام على تلك الصورة الممتازة
وأسمح لى ان أضع بعض التعليقات على الصور









الصورة الأولى نلاحظ أن المبنى الموجود على يمين البناء المتهدم لم يحدث به تدمير لوجود الحوائط والتى ساهمت فى زيادة جساءة ذلك البناء بينما البناء المتهدم عدم وجود تلك الحوائط وضعف جساءة الأعمدة ساهم بزيادة التدمير 
الدرس المستفاد : لا نستهين بوجود البلوك أو الطابوق او الطوب فى زيادة جساءة البناء لمقاومة الأحمال الأفقية

النقطة الثانية من خلال شكل الأنهيار نستطيع تحديد أتجاه الموجة الزلزلية وهى تقريبا موازية لواجهة البناء المتهدم

--------------------------------------------------------








وهنا صورة تشير إلى حدوث قص ثاقب ناتج من تولد عزوم إضافية عند وصلة البلاطة مع العمود ونلاحظ أن العمود أستطاع مقاومة الزلزال لكن الأنهيار قد حدث بالبلاطة نفسها


الدرس المستفاد : البلاطات الاكمرية من النظم الغير جيدة لمقاومة الزلازل بصفة عامة ويجب مراعاة قيم العزوم الأضافية التى ستتولد من الزلازل أثناء تصميم القص الثاقب لتلك البلاطات

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
صورة من الجزائر 2003 







تلك الصورة توضح لنا ما يعرف ب soft story فلدينا بناء أعمدة + طابوق من الطابق الثانى حتى الأخير بينما الطابق الأرضى أعمدة فقط مما يعنى
جساءة الطابق الارضى صغيرة جدا مقارنة ببقية البناء
النتيجة تلك الطوابق تحركت كأنها عنصر جاسئ مقارنة بالطابق السفلى مما أدى لتركيز كل طاقة الزلزال بذلك الطابق وحدوث أنهيار
النقطة الثانية : من شكل الانهيار نستطيع أيضا تحديد أتجاه الموجة الزلزالية وهى موازية لأتجاه أنهيار البناء كما هو واضح من الصورة

الدروس المستفادة : تجنب عمل ذلك بأى بناء وعدم ترك الطابق الأرضى بدون طابوق كامل لأى سبب أن كان ولو هناك شروط تحتم ذلك يجب زيادة جساءة العناصر الخرسانية بالطابق الأرضى حتى تكون متناسبة مع جساءة البناء + الطابوق


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










تعليق المهندس إسلام على : (لاحظ التقسيط الكبير أكبر من 20 سم وهو مرفوض في منطقة كعب العمود 
كعب العمود أخطر مقطع في العمود وفي هذا المقطع يحصل عصر للخرسانة وضغط كبير وتفسخ للكانات)
أتفق مع تحليله ولكن أيضا نلاحظ حدوث إنهيار بالخرسانة أيضا أى أن قيمة الضغط قد وصلت للقيمة العظمى التى تسبب حدوث أنهيار بالخرسانة تحت إجهادات الضغط بمعنى جائز أن يحدث هذا الأنهيار حتى لو تمت زيادة الكانات
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
صورة الجزائر 2003 







نلاحظ من هذه - وكما أشار المهندس إسلام - عدم وجود طول رباط كافى للكانات فعندما حدث إنبعاج لأسياخ التسليح الرأسية نتيجة لقوى الضغط المتولدةعليها -لاحظ إنبعاج أسياخ التسليح الرأسية - بدئت هذه الأسياخ بدفع الكانة بأتجاه خارج العمود ونظرا لان الكانة لم تجد طول رباط كافى يمنعها من الحركها للخارج فحدث مثل ما يشبه بالأنفجار للكانة brust force ونلاحظ رداءة الخرسانة المستخدمة


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 















لاحظ إنبعاج أسياخ التسليح تحت أحمال الضغط 
من تلك الصورة نعرف الدور المهم للكانات من تقليص ظاهرة الأنبعاج ونعرف أيضا لماذا وضعت الكودات نسب عظمى لتسليح الأعمدة تلافيا لذلك النوع من الأنهيار

-------------------------------------------------
ختاما أشكر المهندس الرائع إسلام على على تلك الدروسة العملية والمفيدة جدا
تقبل منى خالص التحية


----------



## ابراهيم ناجى (17 أغسطس 2010)

معلومات مهمة ومفيدة جزاك اللةخيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكربم


----------



## إسلام علي (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا
إضافات رائعة نافعة كعادتك م ميشيل
وياليت المهندسة سنا الإسلام تضع رابط مشاركة حضرتك في رأس الموضوع كي يصل لها القارئ بسهولة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 أغسطس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> إضافات رائعة نافعة كعادتك م ميشيل
> وياليت المهندسة سنا الإسلام تضع رابط مشاركة حضرتك في رأس الموضوع كي يصل لها القارئ بسهولة


عليكم السلام مهندس إسلام
وبشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة 
وبشكرك على ذلك الموضوع الذى ينشط الذهن ويجعلنا نفهم العلوم الهندسية بصورة أفضل 
تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير


----------



## إسلام علي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

للرفع والفائدة وطلب التصحيح والإضافة مع الشكر للمهندس ميشيل وتأخرت فوائده عنا إن شاء الله المانع خير


----------



## أم إسحاق (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الله المستعان
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed arfa (24 سبتمبر 2010)

والله ده كتير ياجماعة شكرا" على المعلومات دي كلها


----------



## إسلام علي (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وللفائدة إذا نسي المقاول وضع حديد للأعتاب للأبواب والشبابيك الملاصقة للأعمدة يمكن بسهولة عمل تثقيب في العمود وزرع حديد وصب العتب في المكان


----------



## eng sara fathy (12 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات هندسية رائعة يابشمندس اسلام


----------



## azawye (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك موفق بإذن الله 
معلومات مفيدة جداً جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكـ .


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

في بعض الاحيان تغني الصورة عن كتاب مقروء فعلا صور مفيدة وتحليل احلى من الاخوة جزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحيم سالم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

هذه التوصيات مأخوذ بها فى جميع المدارس الابنية التعليمية بمصر منذ 1993
حتى جاءها الوزير الجديد و شتت شملها


----------



## عصام صايغ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس


----------



## يزيد الحضيري (13 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر اخي ... معلومات مفيده جدا


----------



## التوأم (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير معلومات مفيدة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سحاب99 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك من الاعماق مهندسنا العزيز 
معلومات مفيدة وجهد تشكر عليه 
تقبل مروري ودمت بود


----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على التوصيات الهامة و النقاشات المفيدة بين الاعضاء


----------



## aymanallam (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## mahmoud elhabashy (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو الزوز88 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ملاحظات هامة جداا.يعطيك العافية


----------



## علاء يوسف (6 أكتوبر 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## م/محمد هندى (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدعباس السامرائي (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ملاحظات جيدة .. شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## boushy (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*معلومات مهمة جدا جدا جدا
جزاك الله خير ووفقك الله لكل خير ودمت بخير*​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شرح ولا اروع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## إسلام علي (25 نوفمبر 2011)

حياكم الله
على الرحب والسعة والرأس والعين و ... كفاية كدا :d


----------

